# change hard drive partition



## yuramuv (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi all.

In HDD (notebook) I have partitions:

NTFS (~420 Gb), 
Linux Swap (~20 Mb), 
Linux EXT3 (~25 Gb), 
Freebsd (13 Gb (mountpoint /) and swap 20 mb).

I want to change it with saving information:


NTFS (~420-20 Gb), 
Linux Swap (~20 Mb), 
Linux EXT3 (~25 Gb), 
Freebsd (13+20 Gb=33 Gb (mountpoint /) and swap 20 mb).

Best regards, Yuriy.
How I can do it with saving all information?
(Use - FreeBsd 8.2 AMD64, Debian Gnu/linux 6.0 Amd 64)


----------



## shitson (Mar 30, 2011)

There is a possibility that you can do this, but it's not going to work 100% how you expect it would. The free space that you make at the start of the disk will not be able to be used in a single contiguous partition rather, it could be used for another partition/slice.

You can use a Live CD like gParted to do the dirty work.


----------

